# Krav Maga - Is it worth it??



## Obliterate (Dec 31, 2006)

HI All

I see very mixed reviews of KRav Maga, some swear by it and others say it has no bearings in real life and is a waste of money.

For anyone who has done it what are your views? If someone comes at me with a knife will i learn what i need to? Is it useful for teaching self defense against multiple attackers etc etc

MAny thanks all


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I've never studied it or anything, but I get the impression from what I've heard and read that it's very practical. You defend yourself any way you can. As far as MMA goes, I suppose it would have some benefits, but many of the techniques, like eye gouging and small joint manipulation, are illegal. I'd guess if you're interested in fighting as a sport, though, there are other disciplines which would serve you better.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I went to a Premier Martial Arts School in Glen Mills, PA for about 1 week. I asked for an MMA, Muay Thai or similar type class and they said "thats what Krav is" but it's not. It's an Israeli self defense system used in their military becuase it's easy to learn. Your right though it has not real life use let alone in the UFC or Pride. It's was stupid and a waste of money. 

I take real Dutch Muay Thai Classes now with a guy trained by Ramon Dekkers and I love it. Also I take a BJJ class that also incorporates Greco Roman Wrestling and some Judo. 

Don't take Krav Maga Classes and avoid Premier Martial Arts!!!!!!!


----------



## St. James (Jun 11, 2007)

I dabbled in Krav Maga as well as other combat training and I found it to be far less useful in real life than the Muay Thai, Wrestling and BJJ. You can learn to break fingers, poke eyeballs and punch throats all day long but the simple fact is you cant practice it effectively. It's virtually impossible to spar at an intense level because most people are opposed to having you break their fingers, poke out their eyes and punching them in the larynx. 

I'm sure that anyone who has studied any martial art or combat sport will agree that the only way to excel is to practice, practice, practice, spar, spar, spar. You can kick and hit a bag all day long but a bag doesn't hit back so unless you're fighting Terry Schiavo you're fu**ed.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I went to a Premier Martial Arts School in Glen Mills, PA for about 1 week. I asked for an MMA, Muay Thai or similar type class and they said "thats what Krav is" but it's not. It's an Israeli self defense system used in their military becuase it's easy to learn. Your right though it has not real life use let alone in the UFC or Pride. It's was stupid and a waste of money.
> 
> I take real Dutch Muay Thai Classes now with a guy trained by Ramon Dekkers and I love it. Also I take a BJJ class that also incorporates Greco Roman Wrestling and some Judo.
> 
> Don't take Krav Maga Classes and avoid Premier Martial Arts!!!!!!!


Listen to this guy ^^^^

Thats exactly the formula that the pros are using...MT, boxing, BJJ and Greco. Forget you ever even heard of Krav.
There are many schools out there that want to cash in on the MMA thing and what happens is a guy with a dojo will try and pass off a traditional "karate" and "japanese Jiu Jitsu" hybrid as Mixed Martial Arts. And by definition it is MMA, but the techniques are vastly different and the training that they do isn't what you want if your going to compete in MMA today. Some guys like to wear a gi, bow to your instructor, learn katas (karate interpretive dance)and be in a "buy a belt" dojo. There is place for everything I guess.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

These guys are right. Get somethai boxing classes, and if you get in a street fight, fight like a dirty bastard. There ya go.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Listen to this guy ^^^^
> 
> Thats exactly the formula that the pros are using...MT, boxing, BJJ and Greco. Forget you ever even heard of Krav.
> There are many schools out there that want to cash in on the MMA thing and what happens is a guy with a dojo will try and pass off a traditional "karate" and "japanese Jiu Jitsu" hybrid as Mixed Martial Arts. And by definition it is MMA, but the techniques are vastly different and the training that they do isn't what you want if your going to compete in MMA today. Some guys like to wear a gi, bow to your instructor, learn katas (karate interpretive dance)and be in a "buy a belt" dojo. There is place for everything I guess.


Exactly. Some Martial Arts places give belts away like candy. Giving kids a black belt after only 1 year of training is not right. It may give you a big boost of confidence to claim your a black belt but when you get into a street fight all the bullshit and confidence your sensei's instill in you won't make a difference when your getting kneed in the face from the clinch and getting submitted by a BJJ white belt:thumbsup:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

St. James said:


> I dabbled in Krav Maga as well as other combat training and I found it to be far less useful in real life than the Muay Thai, Wrestling and BJJ. You can learn to break fingers, poke eyeballs and punch throats all day long but the simple fact is you cant practice it effectively. It's virtually impossible to spar at an intense level because most people are opposed to having you break their fingers, poke out their eyes and punching them in the larynx.
> 
> I'm sure that anyone who has studied any martial art or combat sport will agree that the only way to excel is to practice, practice, practice, spar, spar, spar. You can kick and hit a bag all day long but a bag doesn't hit back so unless you're fighting Terry Schiavo you're fu**ed.


Very good points. Krav is pretty useless. The only thing most people in the states learn it for is to get in shape which it does but it has no real life bearing on the streets or in the cage


----------



## -Lukas- (Feb 21, 2007)

Screw Krav Maga, learn this stuff:
Grand Celestial Do : The Fighting Art of the Cosmos


It really works...I swear

LOL

Seriously though, I don't think Krav Maga is the most useful martial art around, and a lot of places teach it in this "secret special forces combat system" kinda mentality where the 300lb convenience store clerk has a brown-red-black striped or w/e belt and shows you a bunch of counters to a predetermined, slow, predictable, and unconvincing attack routine (eg. "attacker" steps forward and punches with a straight right, moving at half speed in a predictable pattern with no feints or follow ups, "defender" grabs his arm and twists it somehow forcing the attacker to the ground).
My advice, take Muay Thai (or Chute Boxe if you can get it somewhere :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ) and some BJJ.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

-Lukas- said:


> Screw Krav Maga, learn this stuff:
> *Grand Celestial Do : The Fighting Art of the Cosmos*
> 
> 
> ...


Abducted by aliens this guy is nutjob

Anyway I really wish i could afford move out to California and train with Chute Boxe. It has been a dream of mine for while but nobody i know would really want to come out their and live and train with me.


----------

